# Welsangeln in Slowenien



## Silvo (7. Juli 2004)

hallo leute,
ich fahre bald wieder nach slo. um dort auf karpfen und wels zu angeln.
Die bisherigen 2 Welse mittleren maße habe ich dort zufällig auf Blinker
erwischt.
Nun meine Frage an euch:
1.Stimmt es das man welse mit Zwiebeln anlocken kann?
2.Was gibt es sonst noch für möglichkeiten auf Wels zu angeln?


----------



## uga (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welsangeln in Slowenien*

dann nimm mal gummifische in XXXXXL und spinner in   XXXXL


----------



## Silvo (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welsangeln in Slowenien*

Ja ok,aber ich möchte auch beim Angeln ein bisschen die unberührte Natur 

genießen und nicht die ganze Zeit rein und raus schmeissen#c


----------



## uga (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welsangeln in Slowenien*

Dann Versuch Doch Die Boje Oder TauwurmbÜndel:
Das Mit Den Zwiebeln Ist Mir Neu


----------



## Silvo (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welsangeln in Slowenien*

Boje?


----------



## uga (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welsangeln in Slowenien*

DU SETZT eine boje mit einem dicken stein unten dran,paddelst dahin mit montage knotest deine montage mit ner 20 er mon dran und wartest auf dein biss,wenn biß 2 mal anschlagen .beim ersten anschlag haust du die 20 er mon durch und beim 2ten hakst du den fisch


----------



## MCP (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welsangeln in Slowenien*

Schau dich mal im Board nach Wels / Waller fischen um, da findest du schon jede Menge Tips, auch zur Boje...
Das fischen in Slowenien ist ja nicht anders wie sonst wo...


----------



## Silvo (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welsangeln in Slowenien*

Ach so #v diese montage habe ich sogar schon mal gesehen,super danke

für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Adrian* (7. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welsangeln in Slowenien*

die einfachste montage fürs wels angeln find ich is einfach en stabilen wels oder ledgerboom holen da en 100g (weniger oder mehr) karpfenblei einhängen davor dann 2 gummiperlen stabilen wirbel dann 1,20m (auch weninger oder mehr) vorfach je nach dem wieviel man den köder auftreiben lassen will, da 2 drillinge dran, die in ne brasse oder en karpfen einhängen und dem dann stüropor oder sonst was als auftrieb ins maul stecken.
wenn man will kan man auch noch lockstoffe in den köder spritzen....is alles ganz einfach und billig..


----------

